

Ask HN: What are some good examples of small companies beating big companies?  - karcher6554


======
mrschwabe
There is a good example in the high end digital art niche. A few years ago a
little known software company released a program called ZBrush. Their 2.0
release rocked the industry and became a must have tool for CG animation in
film and games. The company, Pixelogic, suddenly became a player in a tight
space competing with the likes of AutoDesk.

The success catalyst, to me, was their lateral approach to solving a long time
industry problem (real time polygon count). They innovated a new paradigm. And
they executed with a rock solid product.

